

To Find Meteorites, Listen to the Legends of Australian Aborigines - jaxonrice
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/find-meteorites-listen-legends-australian-aborigines-180952941/

======
gus_massa
> _He said that his people wouldn’t camp within two miles of the depressions,
> get closer than half a mile or collect the water that filled some. A fire
> devil would fill them with iron should they dare._

I don't know enough bout meteorite, but is it possible that the water nearby
is contained by the meteorite and is toxic? (Or at least that is was toxic for
a time after the meteorite fall, and nobody dare to retry later.)

~~~
junto
It isn't explained in the article and was also curious what happens to people
when they drink the water.

